# ASAT Vanish Pro 3-D Leafy Suit System



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

An ingenious camouflage over-system, the ASAT Vanish Pro 3-D Suit is designed to fit over scent control garments, rain gear and bulky insulated clothing. The polyester fabric is chain stitched to the mesh-the mesh inner layer is also printed in ASAT Camouflage- for added concealment. 

ASAT 3-D pants sport 22 inch leg zippers to go easily over boots. The collarless, full -zip jacket has elastic cuffs. The VisorPro head net has cable lock adjustment to maximize comfort and field of view. ASAT 3-D system includes: jacket, pants and headnet. Available in S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL.

All size suits are $140.00 with free shipping on all camo.

Wheelchair suits also available for $135.00.

Thank you for your interest.

Jason 
Archers Choice Supply


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have one large and 2 x-large suits left for imediate shipping.


----------



## gr8whitehuntr2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have a large and 1 x-large. They also come in 4-xl


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gr8whitehuntr2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*GR8 guy*

Bought a suit from him....

SUPER FAST DELIVERY!!!

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Still have a large and x-large for imediate shippment.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

awsome suits for any terran.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ultimate camo for turkey hunting


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

no trick photograghy pics speek for themselves.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

great camo guys. slips on over everything, summer fall and winter stuff. had more luck in this camo than anything else i've worn.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still have the L and x-large in stock


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

can split sizes


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

can split top and bottom sizes.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

3-d


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

why wait tell hunting season


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am interested in the XL Leafy Suit.Please PM me payment details.


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)

gr8whitehuntr2 said:


> Bought a suit from him....
> 
> SUPER FAST DELIVERY!!!
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up



:set1_signs009:


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

spaz 85 said:


> :set1_signs009:



:bump::bump:


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

never to early to get one.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

don't wait tell the seaon is here.


----------



## clw74 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Xxxl*

Do you have a 3XL suit available?


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

seasons getting close


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have a medium and a xl for immediat shipping


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*ASAT Suit*

I bought one of these suits and they just as advertised.They will fit over your other clothing and the pattern is awesome for maximun breakup.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I still have the medium and can get what ever size needed in 2-3 days.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I called to make an order today and was informed that there out of xl leafy suits right now but hope to see them in 2-3 weeks. All other sizes are still in stock.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I still have one medium left for immidiate shipping but can get all other sizes needed except for xl right now.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

seasons almost here.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

let me know when the xl leafy suits are in...thanks


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have the xl on order


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still waiting on the x-large. but can get anything else right now.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still no word on the x-l


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

PM Sent.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

These things are getting hard to find.

I switched over to ASAT exclusively a couple years back.

I hunt the red rocks of TX, Illinois corn fields, Florida Cypress swamps, Alabama Oak bottoms and the stuff is the best camo I have ever used.

I don't know this seller from Adams house cat, but, I know camo - you need to get some of this stuff.

I have a large (I am 6'3" 220lbs) and I use it in the early season. I have hunted in shorts and a T shirt under the suit.

I also have an XL that I wear over my snow mobile suit for the late ML season in Ohio.

Try it 

Nuff Said !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

x-l suppose to be back in stock on fri.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## easternarcher (Apr 12, 2005)

What size do I need if I'm 215lbs. and 6'-0"? with room for cooler weather clothes as well??


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have the xl in stock again


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

huntings getting close, these are the best chance to get close to the game you desire. asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

elite series from asat coming soon


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

need asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

best camo


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

1 ,medium for immediate shipping and will have two more xl tomorrow or fri for shipping.


----------



## U.P.Buckstalker (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for you Jason !

Mike


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kuminatcha (Apr 15, 2006)

Payment sent for 1 large. :thumbs_up


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Is there a size chart? :darkbeer:


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

I have a xl for immeiate shipping


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

xl is sold but will have more soon.


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 57finspecial (Jul 9, 2008)

Do you have any larges?

I am 6'1" and 205 lbs, does a large sound right to you? I hear they run big.

Thanks,
57finspecial


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

selling all asat products


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

i have a xl suit for imediate shipping


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still have the xl


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

asat


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

still have one xl


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

i have a xl suite instock


----------



## ACS (May 8, 2007)

xl suit


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

How quiet is this suit? I think the 3d camo is spectacular, but if all that fabric creates a synthetic rustling sound while stalking it's useless to me.


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

Anybody use this suit? Is it quiet?


----------

